# New to SMF, new to smoking



## djb (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi, all:

I am a VERY green newbie; I don't even have a real smoker yet, but I have tried a couple of things using my BBQ griil (Napoleon, natural gas) using a cast iron smoker box placed right on top of the grill plate.

I did some ribs using the 3-2-1 method, but I don't think the last hour was necessary. Excellent! Can't wait to try it again.

I tried a fresh turkey breast. too. I brined it in a mixture of water (about 1 litre) 1/4 cup each of salt and sugar, a bunch of fresh rosemary, 3 or 4 garlic cloves, a little soy sauce, and a few other herbs. I heated the mixture slighly to extractg more flavour, and then allowed it to cool before brining the turkey. I put the whole thing in aq Ziplock bag for about 12 hours and then smoked it using apple chips in the aforementioned box. It took quite a while to get the temp up to 170, but it turned out quite good.

Looking forward to trying more stuff, and getting a real smoker.


----------



## Deer Meat (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome to SMF djb, 

Sounds like you are on the wright track so far. You should sign up for jeffs 5 day e-course. You will find alot of info there. In the mean time just ask questions and you will get answers.


----------



## placebo (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome to SMF, you found the right place.


----------



## jts70 (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome aboard! Do not hesistate to ask qeustioins.


----------



## djb (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks. I did get Jeff's course. Great info.


----------



## Deer Meat (Sep 26, 2007)

DJB, what type of smoker do you have in mind?


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 26, 2007)

welcome to smf.


----------



## djb (Sep 26, 2007)

I don't have any particular smoker in mind. They tell me electric ones maintain temperature better. Is that so?


----------



## richtee (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome! Man, Good job on the turkey! Yer one of those "newbies" with an apparent intuitive grasp on good stuff!

Carry on, and keep reading!


----------



## hawgheaven (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome DJB, glad you found us! Sounds like you are off to a great start... it only gets better from here! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Have fun!


----------



## meowey (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!  Browse through the forums and read what others have said about their smokers.  Then ask questions, the friendly folk here will make answer.  Enjoy the forum!!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## buddy (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome DJB!


----------



## ron50 (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome to SMF. I think you'll find you can maintain temp with any smoker, electric gas, charcoal or wood.


----------



## flagriller (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome! You should read the Forum Rules thread as well.  Ask any questions you want, people here are great.


----------



## t-bone tim (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome to SMF,see ya in the forums


----------



## johnd49455 (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF family
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You will find every smokeer (like cuts of meat) have quirks of their own. Keep in mind what is important to you read thru what is already on the SMF & if you have any questions just ask & a brother or sister will answer


----------



## smokin for life (Sep 26, 2007)

You came to the right spot to learn about smoking. The people here at the SMF are the best I've found. As far as what knid of smoker to get, don't rush out just yet. Read a couple of the posts or ask some question, and get a real BIG ONE!!!!


----------



## Deer Meat (Sep 26, 2007)

The first smoker I used was a brinkman charcoal smoker that was given to me. Then a few years later..... 2 years ago. I bought a brinkman electric smoker. Then last year I got a sweet deal on a GOSM bigblock that is my primary smoker I use. I am someday going to build my own stick burner after I gather up the rest of the material I need.

You can spend hours going through posts and gathering opinions. Ask questions and we will help. 

Any smoker you choose will give you great results if used properly.


----------



## mossymo (Sep 26, 2007)

DJB
Welcome to SMF !!!


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi DJB!...Welcome to the SMF!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...Glad to have you Aboard!...You're gonna love it here...


Until Later...


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 27, 2007)

Welcome DJB -

Sounds like your hooked on smoke even before you get your "real smoker."  You can smoke food in/or on almost anything that produces heat - some are just easier than others. Good luck and enjoy!


----------

